

LG Chromebase hands on: More room to work but at what cost? - kirtijthorat
http://gigaom.com/2014/01/08/lg-chromebase-hands-on-more-room-to-work-but-at-what-cost/

======
kirtijthorat
My guess price is $599. Would it offer a tough competition to Apple's iMac?
Yes and No. It depends but If I could get the same experience of iMac on a
similar device for $500 or less, I probably would buy this device.

